# CetesDirecto



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

I know many expats never want to have a dime invested in a Mexican bank - but for those others...

We opened an account at BONSEFI so we could purchase Mexican Government 'stuff' directly - without a bank middleman. As expats without RFC's etc we had to physically visit the local bonsefi office with a bunch of paperwork etc (key was to register online first). But - now we are all setup.

In August I placed a small transaction for 1 month Cetes (I think the rate was something like 2.8%). In September I placed a small transaction for a 3 year UDIBONO (at a rate of .75%). But - UDIBONOS are linked to inflation so we should earn (roughly) 4% + .75%. 

We placed small transactions because I still need to confirm I understand the mechanisms. Just sharing this with you because it sure beats the .10 like returns we were getting in the States...


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

For persons who don't know what BONSEFI is, here's a clue:

http://www.experts123.com/q/what-is-bansefi.html


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

Longford said:


> For persons who don't know what BONSEFI is, here's a clue:
> 
> http://www.experts123.com/q/what-is-bansefi.html


[cut] Yes CetesDirecto is 'perhaps' a method by which to encourage Mexicans to invest in Mexico (economically) - it is there for everyone - even expats.

Rather - I suggest you check out
Inicio

Bottom line - compare the rates to those which are offered at your local bank.

Buenos suerte.


----------

